
How to explain the events of 2019/2020 to the next generation – a handy guide - andrewstuart
https://fourlightyears.blogspot.com/2020/03/how-to-explain-events-of-20192020-to.html
======
pedalpete
I get this as a nice idea in the way that whoever wins the war gets to tell
the story, but it conflates 3 different issues. Environment, disease, and
economics. It starts of telling the story of the environment, completely
ignores the disease and somehow magically, the issues in the current economy
get resolved.

Another way to tell the story is that Mother Nature got tired of the greed and
people that did not care for the environment and wanted to get as much as they
could at the detriment of others. So, Mother Nature created a new disease
which ravaged the earth. It meant the shutdown of all international travel.
The economy ground to a halt, and people started to realize they didn't need
all these things they were buying. They started living within their means,
taking care of each other and enjoying the simpler things in life. A few of
the very rich, donated their money to help cure the disease. We opened our
eyes to find that not only did we not need as much, but the world was a better
place when we started to look at each other and understand what was really
important. The new car, bigger house, nicer clothers, wasn't as nice to have
as good old health and peace of mind.

~~~
AntonStratiev
Its simpler than that, if we're brutally honest and scientific: the developed
world had accumulated, through extensive use of modern medicine and
redistributive welfare schemes, a large population of people who were kept
alive solely by modern medicine and the support (forced or otherwise) of their
fellow citizens.

With the appearance of a new type of virus, mostly harmless to the majority of
the population, but lethal to those at the medical fringes (eg. 99% of fatal
cases in Italy have existing health problems, average age 79), we overreacted
and in the process destroyed our economy and society, unwilling to face our
own mortality.

~~~
bildung
_> lethal to those at the medical fringes (eg. 99% of cases in Italy have
existing health problems_

The most common existing health problems from the study[0]:

* Diabetes - 29% of the US population affected

* Hypertension - 45% of the US population affected

Hardly "fringe".

[0]
[https://www.epicentro.iss.it/coronavirus/bollettino/Report-C...](https://www.epicentro.iss.it/coronavirus/bollettino/Report-
COVID-2019_17_marzo-v2.pdf)

------
ramblerman
No mention of virus/disease. Somehow Greta Thunberg led us to where we are
now. And this is supposed to be a history written for the future?

I guess objective truths really are just a detail for the strongly ideological

~~~
seanhandley
I don't believe the author intended the piece to be taken literally - it's
illustrating a point, rather than making a serious suggestion that we lie
about what happened.

------
tummler
A nice companion piece with thoughts on the lasting impact of this crisis in
various arenas of life:
[https://www.politico.com/news/magazine/2020/03/19/coronaviru...](https://www.politico.com/news/magazine/2020/03/19/coronavirus-
effect-economy-life-society-analysis-covid-135579)

------
LockAndLol
Pretty funny post. I'm sure we've been told such high tales too and actually
believe them.

Noone will believe this though because once corona is over, it'll be business
as usual: we'll go back to polluting the planet for our kids, consuming as
much as before, ignoring the warning of scientists, and blaming immigrants for
our problems.

------
everyone
"children's crusade" has some pretty bad connotations lol. Poor choice of
wording.

Just fyi
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Children%27s_Crusade](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Children%27s_Crusade)

------
system2
This is a heartwarming letter, but it also proves brute force works better. I
looked at LA traffic on google maps today, all green. It would never happen in
our lifetimes unless there is war or pandemic.

------
TheSwordsman
Am I the only one who just doesn't dig working from home?

~~~
Kiro
No, I'm with you and so is almost anyone I talk to who wasn't working from
home previously.

------
brodouevencode
Did L Ron Hubbard write this?

